# [2009] famous people from your home town or where you live now?



## laurac260 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rob Lowe (Dayton OH)
Raymond Estevez (aka Martin Sheen) , Dayton OH, my mom went to school (Julienne girls catholic HS) with his sister Carmine Estevez, he and my dad caddied at the same golf course

Larry Flynt (hustler mag) Cincinnati OH
Jerry Springer, former mayor of Cinci OH (who famously paid for a hooker with a personal check while mayor).
Charles Manson cincinnati OH 
The Wright Brothers of course (my great grandfather used to take my grandmother to watch them fly their planes when she was little), Dayton Oh
Erma Bombeck (dayton OH)
Gordon Jump, Dayton OH (wkrp in Cincinnati among other things)
Paul Lawrence Dunbar (dayton OH)
Phil Donahue (dayton OH)
Peter Frampton (well, he lives in Cincinnati NOW anyway!)

That's all I can think of now


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Nov 4, 2009)

Stephen King is the big one for our town (he occasionally shops at my grocery store).

Pat


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Newark Only :

Philip Roth
Whitney Houston
Ray Liotta
Frankie Valli
Allen Ginsberg
Joe Pesci
Jerry Lewis
Connie Francis


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bobby Knight coached basketball at our high school!  Much earlier than my time though...


----------



## billymach4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Throughout its history, Bayside has been home to several notable people, including:

    * Rolf Armstrong, painter.[19]
    * John Barrymore, actor.[20]
    * Bayside (band), the rock group
    * Anthony Raneri, frontman of Bayside (band)
    * Irving Berlin, composer and lyricist
    * Patti Ann Browne, anchor and reporter
    * Michael Chang, tennis player
    * Charlie Chaplin, actor.[21]
    * Jim Corbett (1866-1933), boxer, lived here from 1902 until his death in 1933.[22]
    * Joseph Cornell (1903-1972), artist.[23]
    * Frank Costello (1891-1973), prominent gangster, known as the "prime minister of the underworld."
    * Howard R. Driggs (1873-1963) historian of the Pony Express and the Oregon Trail.
    * Perry Farrell, frontman of Jane's Addiction
    * W.C. Fields, comedian / actor.[20][21]
    * John T. Flynn (1882-1964), author, journalist, and leader of the America First Committee.
    * Charles Ghigna, poet and children's author known as "Father Goose," born in Bayside, 1946.
    * Alison Leslie Gold, author of books on Anne Frank and others
    * John Golden (1874-1955), playwright and Broadway producer (John Golden Theatre named for him).
    * George Grosz (1893-1959), German-American artist.
    * Stephen Jay Gould, evolutionary biologist
    * Judge Thomas Jones
    * Scott Ian, musician
    * Dan Lilker, musician
    * Ron Jeremy, pornographic actor, director
    * Buster Keaton, comedian / actor
    * Steve Lawrence and Eydie Gorme, popular singers.
    * Patrick Lynch, NYPD PBA President
    * Tony Marden, Football Player
    * Paul Newman, actor
    * David Nolan, historian and author of Fifty Feet in Paradise
    * Alma Power-Waters, author of young-adult books and biographer of John Barrymore.
    * Matthew Robert Silverstein, New York State Young Democrats President
    * Donald L. Pilling, Former Vice Chief of Naval Operations
    * Charles Johnson Post (1873-1956), artist and author of The Little War of Private Post.
    * José Reyes, shortstop for the New York Mets.[24]
    * Nolan Ryan (1947-), lived here wile playing for the New York Mets.[25]
    * Tom Seaver (1944-), pitcher, member of Baseball Hall of Fame
    * Abe Simon (1913-1969), boxer who twice fought Joe Louis for the heavyweight crown and later appeared in the movie "On The Waterfront" (1954).
    * Matt Striker, WWE wrestler
    * Fred Stone (1873-1959), actor
    * Gloria Swanson (1899-1983), actress.[20][21]
    * Norma Talmadge (1893-1957), actress.[20][21]
    * Clark Terry, Hall of Fame musician
    * Rudolph Valentino (1895-1926), actor.[21]
    * Dave Valle (1960-), MLB player for the Seattle Mariners, Boston Red Sox, Milwaukee Brewers, and the Texas Rangers
    * Edward Villella (1936), ballet dancer
    * Pearl White (1889-1938), actress, star of "The Perils of Pauline"


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 4, 2009)

For a little suburb west of Chicago, we have a long list.  A few that come to mind:

Frank Lloyd Wright (architect)
Ernest Hemingway
Paul Harvey
Ray Kroc
Percy Julian (scientist)
Bob Newhart
Kathy Griffin (comedienne)
John Mahoney (Frasier)- worked in same office before he made it big
Dan Castellaneta (voice of Homer Simpson)
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio - lived next door to my best friend 
Marjorie Vincent (Miss America 1991) - hard to believe its been that long
Mason Gamble (Dennis the Menace) - in my youngest's classes
Anna Chlumsky (My Girl) - in my dd's classes

Last but not least, Nancy Horan made it big with her best selling book Loving Frank.  It's about Frank Lloyd Wright and his mistress.  She now moved out of town but her son is still roommates with my son in Montana. 

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't see that it makes much difference in their, or my life. We've had a couple of minor celebs from here. Dr. Marty somebody-or-other the pet vet. Garry Pucket of Union Gap fame. Many have part-time homes in/near Sun Valley, ID, including Gov Schwarzenneger, Sally Field ate beside us at the Pioneer Club, Bruce Willis owns a ski resort/ theatre/ bars etc. If John Kerry had been elected Prez, they'd have been parking AF1 in Twin Falls. 'Course he wasn't and they have to suffer with the G5 into SVV. Most of the celebs like it here because they are just regular people and are treated as such. We run into them here at Costco laying in supplies for their stays at the 'cabin'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jack Nickelson went to my high school....Manasquan HS in Manasquan NJ. He graduated about 6-7 years before me, so I never knew him then.


----------



## jamstew (Nov 4, 2009)

The tiny town where I was born (my parents' home) - Jim Reeves, Tex Ritter
Town where I lived for 25 years - Matthew McConaughy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 4, 2009)

I will have to defer to Alan/AwayWeGo since I grew up in McLean, VA . . . and moved away from VA in 1994.

Well wait . . . I did go to school with the kids of some famous policital people:

Jodi Ehrlichman (John Ehrlichman's daughter)
Janet Rehnquist (Chief Justice Rehnquist's daughter)
Byron Harris (US Senator from OK Fred Harris' son)

And perhaps the most famous political figure(s) Bobby & Ethel Kennedy and their kids lived in McLean too.

I'm sure there are many many more given the ties to government and the military.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2009)

*Steve Wolf & Ricky Ames.*




Timeshare Von said:


> I will have to defer to Alan/AwayWeGo since I grew up in McLean, VA . . . and moved away from VA in 1994.


Shux, Yvonne, I was here in 1994 -- living in the same house where I'm living today.  Where in McLean did you live in 1994 ? 

Steve Wolf, a classmate of mine & The Chief Of Staff's (McLean High School, Class Of 1960), was semi-famous.  He was on Esquire Magazine's list of the Heavy 100 in the entertainment industry for, among other things, producing the Hollywood Bowl USA Bicentennial Show in 1976.  Unfortunately Steve was murdered in his own home in Los Angeles not long after that -- came home unexpectedly during the day & surprised some bad guys who were in his house stealing stuff, & got murdered then & there.  I don't know whether the crime was ever solved.  

The brother of a Class Of 1960 Classmate is doing life in the federal slammer for an unrelated crime -- espionage.  He was caught selling CIA secrets to the KGB for cash.  When we were in school, his family lived right next door to McLean High School.  His mom taught English there.  His sister was in our class.  As the guy designated "Wittiest" in the McLean High School Class Of 1959, he was known as Ricky Ames.  Today as prisoner no. 40087-083 in the federal penitentiary at Allenwood PA, he is known as Aldrich Ames. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 5, 2009)

Aldous Huxley lived here in our little town of Wrightwood. Jackie Robinson was from Pasadena, where I grew up.
Liz


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 5, 2009)

My family home (1964-1984 or so) was on Weaver Avenue off of Old Chesterbrook near Westmoreland and by MHS.  I moved away in 1975 after graduation . . . lived in Fairfax, then back home for a couple of years, and then back out to Woodbridge and Fredericksburg . . . which is where I lived when I left VA to come to Wisconsin in 1994.

My dad died in 1979 and my mom sold the house a few years later after moving out of state and having it as a rental for a couple of years.  She later returned to the Old Dominion State (Williamsburg) hence my ties there.  She died in 1995, but I still have one sister in the NoVA area.  The other is out west on the other coast (Apple Valley, CA).


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 5, 2009)

Martin Sheen's real name is Ramon Estevez, not Raymond...

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Nov 5, 2009)

My son works at the Nordstrom Rack here and he was happy that he got to shake hands with Mike Tyson when he came in with his wife and kids the other day.  Rumor has it that he lives nearby.

When my daughter was working at Neiman Marcus in the Fashion Show Mall on the Strip a few years ago, she helped Celine Dion pick out some Christmas gifts when she came in right before closing time. I think she still has a house at Lake Las Vegas, but I'm not sure.

Daniel Ruettiger, the real-life subject of the movie "Rudy," lives in our
neighborhood as does Paul Pierce, who plays for the Boston Celtics.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's a website  where you can find pictures and locations of the homes of celebrities.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2009)

I lived in Cape Girardeau, MO for 35 years and it is the home town of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 5, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> Martin Sheen's real name is Ramon Estevez, not Raymond...
> 
> Fern


I've seen Ramond, Ramondo, Raymondo, Raymond and Ramon.  No matter, my dad, who knew him as a young caddie growing up, called him Ray, as did another gentleman I used to work out with at the gym, who knew both my dad and Ray (Martin)  very well.  I'm going with Ray.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 5, 2009)

Daniel Reuttiger actually lives in Sun City Anthem, as does Tony Curtis.  Also living here is Linda November (the "Meow Mix" Jingle Queen), and Artie Schroeck He is a world class arranger and vibes player).  

Mary Wilson lives in Karen's neighborhood, as does Wayne Allen Root (Libertarian candidate for Vice President).

In Vegas/Henderson itself there are way too many to mention...

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2009)

Calvin Broadus grew up very close to where I currently call home, and he sort of made this area a bit notorious.


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Peter Carruthers and Kitty Carruthers, Silver Medalists, 1984 Winter Olympics, Pairs Figure Skating
Mark Fusco and Scott Fusco, 1984 Winter Olympics, US Olympic Hockey Team
Steve LeVeille, Overnight host on WBZ Radio
David Lovering, Drummer for the Pixies
Roderick MacKinnon, Co-recipient, 2003 Nobel Prize in Chemistry
Stephen P. Mugar, founder of the Star Market chain of supermarkets and philanthropist
Jay Pandolfo, ice hockey Player; Forward, New Jersey Devils
Mike Pandolfo, ice hockey Player; Forward, Lowell Devils
Amy Poehler, Actress, cast member Saturday Night Live
Peter J. Smith, Major league baseball pitcher
Steve Strachan, NFL Player; Running Back, Oakland Raiders
Steven Wright, Actor, Comedian
Roger Cook, Head Landscaper, This Old House
Patrick Johnson, Prize winning Corporate Action Tester and Developer

I only moved to Burlington 7 years ago so I don't know any of these people personally.  My claim to fame is being born in the same hospital as Barry Manilow - no where near the same time, though.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2009)

If I put in a search for San Francisco the list is too long to post.  If I put in where I really live, no one.


----------



## Bruce W (Nov 5, 2009)

Having been born in NYC, list is too long.  Currently, in Belford,for you football fans, Knowshon Moreno of the Denver Broncos, formerly Georgia U, grew up around the corner.


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm originally from Elwood Indiana,

Wendall L. Wilkie - Republican Presidential nominee 1940

some from around St. Louis,  so many.

John Goodman, Brad Pitt, Nelly and lots of other rappers, Sheryl Crow, Daniel Boone, Vincent Price, Redd Foxx, Buddy Ebsen, Phyllis Diller, Chuck Berry, Ike and Tina Turner, Jimmy Connors, on and on and on.

most importantly now from the town I live in Wildwood, MO   

RYAN HOWARD - Phillies


----------



## ricoba (Nov 5, 2009)

Luanne said:


> If I put in a search for San Francisco the list is too long to post.  If I put in where I really live, no one.



Except you!


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Except you!



Well, that goes without saying. :whoopie:


----------



## Conan (Nov 5, 2009)

Connecticut's own Paul Marcarelli


----------



## bmann (Nov 5, 2009)

*Murray, Utah*

David Archuletta- nice kid, lives 3 doors down.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 5, 2009)

Fern Modena said:


> Daniel Reuttiger actually lives in Sun City Anthem, as does Tony Curtis.


Daniel Reuttiger must have moved from his house shown  here because the one pictured is the one I was thinking he lived in.  Edit:  He still owns the house in ACC.

Tony Curtis'  house  looks cool, too.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 5, 2009)

Billy Joel lives on Center Island which is part of Oyster Bay.
Vinny Testerverde rented the house across the street from me for a year or so
John Mc Enroe
Carol Silva Channel 12 news broadcaster
Theodore Roosevelt
Angelina Joli and Brad Pitt were rentlng while shooting a movie and seen many times in Stop and Shop
Oleg Cassini


----------



## geekette (Nov 5, 2009)

hefleycatz said:


> I'm originally from Elwood Indiana,
> 
> Wendall L. Wilkie - Republican Presidential nominee 1940



I know Elwood!!!   I'm sure you never hear that.

Fort Wayne, IN = Shelly Long
Indy - many, including Jane Pauley, David Letterman


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have never heard of half of these people. Don't know how famous they are if I have never heard of them  . 

To the OP, you forgot to list ME on that list (though I will never reveal who I really am). It seems you live closer to Dayton than Cincinnati, or Dayton just has more famous people? Also, don't forget Nick Lachey from 98 Degrees and more famously known as Jessica Simpson's ex-husband. He is from Cincinnati.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 5, 2009)

Alan Shepard Jr. - Astronaut who hit the golf ball on the moon.  He grew up in my home town of Derry, NH, went to my high school, and was a trustee of the high school for years.

Robert Frost - Poet everyone is familiar with lived in Derry for many years and taught English at my high school.  His farm is now a museum in Derry.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 5, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I have never heard of half of these people. Don't know how famous they are if I have never heard of them  .
> 
> To the OP, you forgot to list ME on that list (though I will never reveal who I really am). It seems you live closer to Dayton than Cincinnati, or Dayton just has more famous people? Also, don't forget Nick Lachey from 98 Degrees and more famously known as Jessica Simpson's ex-husband. He is from Cincinnati.




Well, I live thismuch closer to Cincinnati than Dayton, but I grew up north of dayton, so I am probably more familiar with the history.  Oh yea, I forgot to mention, Agnes Morehead (from Bewitched).  She used to live in Dayton for a time, and is buried in the same cemetery as my grandma.

So dioxide are YOU a famous person???


----------



## Carol C (Nov 5, 2009)

Jeff Goldblum was in my class in jr high. Now I live in Atlanta where there are many famous people, mostly recording artists and sports figures. Oh, and Ted Turner and Jane Fonda...and the "Real Housewives". :rofl:


----------



## JudyH (Nov 5, 2009)

I grew up in Beverly Hills, but across the tracks in the low income section.  I went to school with Richard Dreyfuss and Rob Reiner.

Moved to Maryland and went thru college with Connie Chung.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 5, 2009)

In my area, either from here, or lived here a long time:  

Hillary Swank  (actor, currently in Amelia)
Tom Skerritt (actor, tons of stuff)
Ross the Intern (formerly of the Tonight Show)
Jim Caviezel (actor, Passion of Christ)
Randy Bachman (Bachman Turner Overdrive)
Ryan Stiles (Who's Line Is It Anyway?)
Richard Donner (Movie Director)
Burl Ives (Folk Singer)
Richard Bach (author, Jonathan Livingston Seagull)
Susan Anton (really, really tall former model and entertainer)

I'm sure there are plenty of others, but this is who comes to mind.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Well, I live thismuch closer to Cincinnati than Dayton, but I grew up north of dayton, so I am probably more familiar with the history.  Oh yea, I forgot to mention, Agnes Morehead (from Bewitched).  She used to live in Dayton for a time, and is buried in the same cemetery as my grandma.
> 
> So dioxide are YOU a famous person???



Yes, I am. I am famous for creating the ROFR database.

That cemetery would be Woodland Cemetery down near the University of Dayton. We have driven through there many times. My wife is a photographer and while many may find this odd, we visit many cemeteries in our travels as they are great areas to photograph.

We have been to the grave sites of several famous people, Colonel Sanders, Johnny Mercer, Wright Brothers (who are also in Woodland). Also been to the final resting places of several US presidents; Kennedy, Taft, Garfield, Monroe, Tyler and Davis (president of the Confederate States) to name a few.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 5, 2009)

Near as I can tell, the only famous people FROM Las Vegas are philanthropist/tennis star Andre Agassi 







and porn star/mogul Jenna Jameson.






If there are any other "grew up in Las Vegas" stars, I'd love to know.


(PS -- Jenna, do you have any leather reconditioning tips to share?)


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 5, 2009)

*Las Vegas*

Scoop,
Play nice, now.  Jenna and Tito (Ortiz, her partner) are very friendly, down to earth, well met people.

As for others born in Vegas, how about Shaffer Smith, aka Ne-Yo?  Besides being one heck of a smooth singer, he wrote the theme song for Disney's new princess movie.  AND he's never forgotten where he came from.  He makes regular visits back, complete with school visits and (hopefully) inspiring talks.

Fern


----------



## SunSand (Nov 6, 2009)

Just a few notable Omahan's

Warren Buffett
Fred Astaire
Henry Fonda
Marlon Brando
Nick Nolte
President Gerald R. Ford


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, I am. I am famous for creating the ROFR database.
> 
> That cemetery would be Woodland Cemetery down near the University of Dayton. We have driven through there many times. My wife is a photographer and while many may find this odd, we visit many cemeteries in our travels as they are great areas to photograph.
> 
> .



No, Agnes Moorehead is buried in a cemetery on Dixie Dr near Little York.  I believe it's called Dayton Memorial.  Same cemetery as my grandma.  (unless someone MOVED her...?)hmmmm


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 6, 2009)

*People Who Move In There Usually Don't Move Out.*




laurac260 said:


> No, Agnes Moorehead is buried in a cemetery on Dixie Dr near Little York.  I believe it's called Dayton Memorial.  Same cemetery as my grandma.  (unless someone MOVED her...?)


Moved Grandma ? 

Or moved Agnes Moorehead ?

Pretty creepy either way, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## swift (Nov 6, 2009)

Luther Burbank:  Santa Rosa was home to the famed horticulturist and the Luther Burbank Home and Gardens is located in town. 

Robert Ripley  Ripley’s Believe It or Not!  creator was born and raised here.

Charles M. Schulz: The Peanuts creator lived here for the last 40 years of his life, and the Charles M. Schulz Museum  is located in town. 

William Mark Felt (a.ka. Deep Throat) The Watergate source known as “Deep Throat” lives in Santa Rosa.

Natalie Wood: The actress was living in Santa Rosa when she was discovered at age 5. 

Jack London an American author who wrote The Call of the Wild, White Fang, and The Sea Wolf along with many other popular books.

And of course many famous wineries such as Kendall Jackson, Korbel, Rodney Strong...................


----------



## Don (Nov 6, 2009)

from my hometown, Portsmouth, VA
V. C. Andrews (1923-86) – mystery and horror writer
Marty Brennaman (b. 1942) – sportscaster for the Cincinnati Reds
Ruth Brown (1928-2006) – Grammy-award winning singer and entertainer
Bebe Buell (b. 1953) – fashion model, famous groupie and mother of Liv Tyler
LaTasha Colander (b. 1976) – track and field sprint star, 2000 Olympic Gold Medalist (4x400m)
Missy Elliott (b. 1971) – rapper
Perry Ellis (1940-86) – fashion designer
John Facenda (1913-84) – WCAU news anchor from 1948-1973; better known as the "Voice of NFL Films" until his death in 1984
Clifton C. Garvin (b. 1922) – President and CEO of Exxon
Chandler Harper (1914-2004) – golfer
Ben L. Jones (b. 1941) – actor and politician
T. J. Jordan (b. 1986) – basketball player
LaShawn Merritt (b. 1986) – 2008 Olympic Gold Medal winning sprinter
Tommy Newsom (1929-2007) – musician featured in Johnny Carson's The Tonight Show Band with Doc Severinsen
Ace Parker (b. 1912) – Pro Football Hall of Fame quarterback who also played baseball with the Philadelphia Athletics
Bill Schneider (b. 1944) – political commentator for CNN
Wanda Sykes (b. 1964) – actress, comedian, and comedy writer
From neighboring cities:
*Chesapeake*

Terry "Magnum T.A." Allen (b. 1959) – professional wrestler, known for his time in the National Wrestling Alliance
Ed Beard (b. 1939) – professional football player for the San Francisco 49ers
Dré Bly (b. 1977) – professional football player with the Denver Broncos
Michael Copon (b. 1982) – star of _One Tree Hill_ and winner of VH1's _But Can They Sing?_
Chris Crocker (b. 1980) – professional football player with the Atlanta Falcons
Michael Cuddyer (b. 1979) – professional baseball right fielder for the Minnesota Twins
Kenny Easley (b. 1959) – professional football player with the Seattle Seahawks
Jeff Falk – NASCAR driver
DeAngelo Hall (b. 1983) – professional football cornerback for the Washington Redskins     (my nephew went to HS with him.)

Ashton Lewis (b. 1972) – NASCAR driver
Alonzo Mourning (b. 1970) – professional basketball player for the Miami Heat
Darren Perry (b. 1968) – football player with the Pittsburgh Steelers
Ricky Rudd (b. 1956) – professional NASCAR race car driver
Josh Rupe (b. 1982) – professional baseball pitcher for the Texas Rangers     (I used to work with his father)

Elton Sawyer (b. 1959) – NASCAR driver
B.J. Upton (b. 1984) – professional baseball shortstop for the Tampa Bay Rays; drafted #2 overall in 2002
Justin Upton (b. 1987) – professional baseball player drafted #1 overall in 2005 by the Arizona Diamondbacks
David Wright (b. 1982) – professional baseball starting third baseman for the New York Mets
From Norfolk:
Gary "U.S." Bonds (b. 1939) – singer and songwriter
Plaxico Burress (b. 1977) – professional football wide receiver for the New York Giants
Clarence Clemons – saxophonist for Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band and former player for the Norfolk Neptunes football team
Charles "Lefty" Driesell (b. 1931) – famed basketball coach at Davidson University, the University of Maryland, College Park, James Madison University, and Georgia State University
Rob Estes (b. 1963) – actor
William Fuller (b. 1962) – professional football defensive end for the Houston Oilers, Philadelphia Eagles and Chicago Bears
Stephen Furst (b. 1954) – television actor
Wayne Newton (b. 1942) – a.k.a. "Mr. Las Vegas"; singer and songwriter
Tim Reid (b. 1944) – television actor, director, and film executive
Bob Saget (b. 1956) – actor and comedian, current host of 1 vs. 100; best known for his role as Danny Tanner on the 1987-95 series Full House as well as the original host of America's Funniest Home Videos
Deborah Shelton (b. 1948) – actress; Miss USA 1970, 1st runner-up in Miss Universe contest
John Wesley Shipp (b. 1956) – television actor
Bruce Smith (b. 1963) – Pro Football Hall of Fame football player for the Buffalo Bills and Washington Redskins
Joe Smith (b. 1975) – professional basketball player for the Philadelphia 76ers
Keely Smith (b. 1932) – nightclub singer, wife and stage partner of Louis Prima
Scott Travis (b. 1961) – drummer for rock band Judas Priest
Marc Vann (b. 1954) – actor
Gene Vincent (1935-71) – rock-a-billy artist recorded the huge hit "Be-Bop-A-Lula"
Ben Watson (b. 1980) – American Football player for the New England Patriots
Ernie Watts (b. 1945) – composer, jazz saxophonist, and long-time touring member of The Rolling Stones
Joe Weatherly (1922-64) – NASCAR driver
Pernell "Sweet Pea" Whitaker (b. 1964) - boxer; 1984 Olympic gold medalist, professional champion in 4 weight classes
David Wright (b. 1982) – professional baseball player for the New York Mets.[1]


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 6, 2009)

I grew up out in the middle of nowhere in upstate New York.

We did have one sort of famous person who came from our area;

John D. Rockefeller.


----------



## hefleycatz (Nov 6, 2009)

geekette said:


> I know Elwood!!!   I'm sure you never hear that.
> 
> Fort Wayne, IN = Shelly Long
> Indy - many, including Jane Pauley, David Letterman



No, I don't too much.  Unfortunatly some only know it for being KKK capital at one time in Indiana.   :annoyed: 

I went to college in Ft. Wayne and lived in Indy.   Is this your neck of the woods?

lee


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 6, 2009)

Tara Lipinski 1998 Olympic Gold Figure Skater is from Sugar Land, Texas.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2009)

swift said:


> Luther Burbank:  Santa Rosa was home to the famed horticulturist....
> 
> William Mark Felt (a.ka. Deep Throat) The Watergate source known as “Deep Throat” lives in Santa Rosa.



Ahhh, Luther Burbank the creator of the Russet Burbank which made Idaho famous. (check the license plates)

And Mark Felt was FROM Twin Falls, Idaho. And he lives nowhere now. Passed 12/18/2008.

Jim Ricks


----------



## brigechols (Nov 6, 2009)

Stone Cold Steve Austin (Pro Wrestler)


----------



## geekette (Nov 6, 2009)

hefleycatz said:


> No, I don't too much.  Unfortunatly some only know it for being KKK capital at one time in Indiana.   :annoyed:
> 
> I went to college in Ft. Wayne and lived in Indy.   Is this your neck of the woods?
> 
> lee



Other way around - grew up in FtW, live in Indy now.  

yeah, yikes, KKK...


----------



## drivable (Nov 6, 2009)

I used to baby-sit for the brunette in Sex in the City.


----------



## mo1950 (Nov 6, 2009)

Rue McClanahan is from Ardmore and usually comes to town once a year to have a pajama party with her friends from high school.

Neighboring towns -

Tommy Franks - Wynnewood
Chuck Norris - Wilson (His real first name is Carlos - can't remember his last  name).
Reba McEntire - Stringtown


----------



## SunSand (Nov 6, 2009)

SunSand said:


> Just a few notable Omahan's
> 
> Warren Buffett
> Fred Astaire
> ...



And
Andy Roddick 

Nearby:
Johnny Carson - Norfolk, NE
Dick Cavett - Lincoln, NE


----------



## SpencerB (Nov 6, 2009)

*Utah Residents*

Utah is my Home State: First some easily recognized ones. Then some less known ones.

Jake Garn=US Senator and Astronaut
Walter Fredrick Morrison=Inventor of Frisbee
Filo T. Farnsworth=Inventor of TV
Richard J. Christiansen=Entrepreneurial Expert
The Osmands=Singers


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> No, Agnes Moorehead is buried in a cemetery on Dixie Dr near Little York.  I believe it's called Dayton Memorial.  Same cemetery as my grandma.  (unless someone MOVED her...?)hmmmm



You are correct. It is Dayton Memorial Park. I was going off of eroneous reports of her burial there. Found the truth on this site . Never visited Dayton Memorial Park though.


----------



## radmoo (Nov 6, 2009)

*Andover, MA*

Raised our family in Andover, Mass, home of Jay Leno


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 6, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> You are correct. It is Dayton Memorial Park. I was going off of eroneous reports of her burial there. Found the truth on this site . Never visited Dayton Memorial Park though.



you really should go there.  There are some very notable people buried there.  Ok, so they are only notable for being the direct result of my geniage (sp?)  but you get the pic.  I recently found a never met relative, a half aunt actually, who informed me that my grandfather and both his parents are buried there.  I never knew any of them.  And my paternal grandmother is buried there.  And Agnes Moorehead.  
so see, it is worth the trip just for that!


----------



## jwq387 (Nov 6, 2009)

*famous people from your hometown*

Bedford, OH

Archibald Willard- painter of "Spirit of 76" Revolutionary War Painting-
Chris Chambers- NFL all-pro wide receiver
Lee Evans- NFL all-pro wide receiver
Hallie Berry- no need to explain
Tom Weiskopf- winner of British Open(golf)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2009)

geekette said:


> Fort Wayne, IN = Shelly Long



While not a person per se, for Ft Wayne IN my wife would say Vera Bradley.


----------



## Chemee (Nov 6, 2009)

Ava Gardner, Barry Foote (baseball player) and Neal Lancaster (pro golfer).


----------



## honeybunney (Nov 6, 2009)

swift said:


> Luther Burbank:  Santa Rosa was home to the famed horticulturist and the Luther Burbank Home and Gardens is located in town.
> 
> Robert Ripley  Ripley’s Believe It or Not!  creator was born and raised here.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Wynona Ryder too.  Went to high school with Benjamin Bratt, but he was a grade higher.  Carol Channing also went to the same high school, but many moons ago.  Robin Williams resides in San Francisco.  Margaret Cho went to high school in San Francisco.  Kristy Yamaguchi is from the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Bob P (Nov 7, 2009)

Santa Ynez Valley Ca.

Ronald Reagan
Ray Croc ( Mc Donalds)
Art Linkletter
Gregory Peck
Bo Derrick
David Crosby
Jimmy Stewart
Ellen Degenirus
Fes Parker
Michael Jackson (Neverland Ranch)


----------



## silverfox82 (Nov 7, 2009)

Billy Crystal was in my HS class and still comes to the reunions, Charles Atlas (famous body builder years ago) Burl Ives, Joey Heatherton and her father the merry mailman Ray, Jimmy Nelson (ventriloquist with the dog Farfel from the Nestle commercials) and over the years many of the NY Jets who rent during the football season, not unusual to see broadway Joe tipping a few back at the local watering hole, Steve and Edie Gorme, Chris Burke (the actor), senator pothole Al D'Amato and a bunch of others who have come and gone over the years that dont come to mind right now. Although a couple of the above live in the ajoining town most are from my little slice of paradise which is only 11 blocks by 4 blocks and we have had quite a few notable people calling it home over the years.


----------



## swift (Nov 7, 2009)

honeybunney said:


> Don't forget Wynona Ryder too.  Went to high school with Benjamin Bratt, but he was a grade higher.  Carol Channing also went to the same high school, but many moons ago.  Robin Williams resides in San Francisco.  Margaret Cho went to high school in San Francisco.  Kristy Yamaguchi is from the SF Bay Area.



I was sticking to Sonoma County which is where I am located. As someone else said the list for S.F. and Marin County could be a mile long.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Sport figures*

I grew up in Santa Clara with the following (names will be mispelled in many cases.
Mark Spitz
Don Sholander
Donna Deverona and her sister Joanna Kearns
Steve Barkowski
George Hains (coach
There were many more but can't remember back the 40-45 years ago.
Bart


----------



## shagnut (Nov 8, 2009)

Maya Angelo lives in Winston Salem. I had the unpleasant experience of working with her at Sears. She wouldn't speak to me, she would talk to one of her entourage who would in turn ask me the question. I got really po'd. She is very haughty!! Can you tell she is my favorite celebrity?   

Shaggy


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 8, 2009)

shagnut said:


> Maya Angelo lives in Winston Salem. I had the unpleasant experience of working with her at Sears. She wouldn't speak to me, she would talk to one of her entourage who would in turn ask me the question. I got really po'd. She is very haughty!! Can you tell she is my favorite celebrity?
> 
> Shaggy




Careful -- you don't want to anger the Oprah mafia...   :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Calyn79 (Nov 8, 2009)

I grew up with Bobby Clarke, the Bobby Clarke, of hockey fame - in those days playing for the Flin Flon Bombers. I guess that tells my age.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

In general, I have no idea who is famous that is from my neck of the woods. 

I went to high school with Peter MacNicol. He was in almost every class that I took. I sat directly behind him in both English (for four years) and French (for three years). He is the only person as bad at French as I was in the class.

Anyway, I went to see Sophie's Choice when it came out and I had no idea that he had changed his name (originally Peter Johnson) and was starring in it. I sat down in the theatre and I was BLOWN AWAY when his voice came on. At the time, I was working with another one of our classmates who was really good friends with him. I said, "Wayne, did you know that Peter is in Sophie's Choice." He said yeah and he was in Dragonslayer, too. I had seen Dragonslayer with my husband and in it, he was heavily made up and did not speak in his natural speaking voice, during the entire movie I kept on thinking, "Who is that? His ears are so familiar." When Wayne said that he had been in it, I could immediately place the ears.

When Meryl Streep accepted her academy award for Sophie's Choice, he was one of the first people that she thanked.

Besides Dragonslayer and Sophie's Choice, Peter has been in HEAT with Burt Reynolds, one of the Ghostbusters films, and numerous television shows: Chicago Hope, Gray's Anatomy, Ally MacBeal, and most recently, N3mbers. 

elaine


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 25, 2011)

Matt Light -  Left Tackle New England Patriots

Annie Oakley- Little Miss Sure Shot of the Wild Bill Hickok Wild West Shows.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 25, 2011)

There are several from where I live now, Bakersfield, CA.

The most interesting celebrity personally that fits this, would be Buck Owens, who was from Sherman, TX, where I was born, and lived in Bakersfield, CA.

Marty


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2011)

laurac260 said:


> Rob Lowe (Dayton OH)
> Raymond Estevez (aka Martin Sheen) , Dayton OH, my mom went to school (Julienne girls catholic HS) with his sister Carmine Estevez, he and my dad caddied at the same golf course
> 
> Larry Flynt (hustler mag) Cincinnati OH
> ...



Wouldn't be so proud of that list. Especially Donahue....he's the worst on there.


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2011)

ScoopLV said:


> Near as I can tell, the only famous people FROM Las Vegas are philanthropist/tennis star Andre Agassi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two baldies, huh?


----------



## IreneLF (Jun 25, 2011)

Jersey Shore's "Mike the Situation".   

Any wonder why I am not crazy about where I live in Central NJ?


----------



## jackio (Jun 25, 2011)

Soledad O'Brien grew up in my hometown, Smithtown, NY.  Baseball player Neal Heaton lives in nearby Bellport.  Football player Jumbo Elliott went to my kids' high school, Sachem.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 25, 2011)

Joe Pepitone used to live two blocks from me(moved just recently)...but i don't know how many of you would know who he was


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2011)

Mike Tyson used to own a house on Tomiyasu Lane, but he lives in Arizona now I think.  You should check out the area sometime, there are some incredible homes there.  You wouldn't recognize most of the names, but there are/were casino owners and former casino owners on Pecos and Tomiyasu between Sunset and Warm Springs (Tomiyasu Lane is behind Wayne Newton's house).

The last house to sell on Tomiyasu was purchased for $15,000,000. by Phil Ruffin.  He's the guy who now owns Treasure Island Casino.  He sold the "New Frontier" at the top of the market as a "knock down," and then paid cash for the T.I.  Here's a description of his house:


> The property on Tomiyasu Lane has more than 71,000 square feet in building space with 18 bedrooms, nine bathrooms, an 11-car garage and a 10-stable horse stall. It has an 80-foot-by-40-foot swimming pool, a tennis court, indoor basketball court, gym, sushi bar, disco, formal ballroom and $1 million office.
> 
> The mansion is a combined 50,000 square feet with two separate buildings that are connected by an underground tunnel, Petersen said. It has eight structures, including two guesthouses.



You can find pictures of it if you search for recently sold homes on Tomiyasu Lane, Las Vegas.

Fern


Karen G said:


> My son works at the Nordstrom Rack here and he was happy that he got to shake hands with Mike Tyson when he came in with his wife and kids the other day.  Rumor has it that he lives nearby.
> 
> When my daughter was working at Neiman Marcus in the Fashion Show Mall on the Strip a few years ago, she helped Celine Dion pick out some Christmas gifts when she came in right before closing time. I think she still has a house at Lake Las Vegas, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 25, 2011)

swift said:


> William Mark Felt (a.ka. Deep Throat) The Watergate source known as “Deep Throat” lives in Santa Rosa.



But he was from and grew up in Twin Falls, ID. Other than Yours Truly, and a passle of semi famous personality types in Sun Valley, Idaho is just full of 'common 'taters'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 26, 2011)

*But what about Ernest Hemingway or Filo Farnsworth--inventor of TV?*



Passepartout said:


> But he was from and grew up in Twin Falls, ID. Other than Yours Truly, and a passle of semi famous personality types in Sun Valley, Idaho is just full of 'common 'taters'.
> 
> Jim Ricks



Ernest was a Sun Valley area dude.  A bit further away, but Filo is recognized as the inventor of TV at the age of 14.  Not sure if he was still in Arco, ID or had moved to Rigby when this happened.

Filo Farnsworth


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, I was in Sun Valley when Hemingway scolded a waitress at the Christiana for giving him "the dregs of wine and life" and went home and did himself in.  The rest of the family live there too along with the seasonal homes of Gov Schwartzeneggar, Tom Hanks, John Kerry and many more. We had dinner there recently and I looked over and saw Sally Field at the next table. The annual Allen group of very wealthy people (Gates, Buffet, Ellison, etc) show up his month. There are so many private jets that they park G-5's in the grass. There is a 250,000 lb limit at Sun Valley's airport so the folks who have 737's and above leave 'em at Twin and helicopter to SV.

They like it there 'cause the wealthy have been going there for so long and the local people don't make a big deal of it. You run into them at Costco or Home Depot like anybody else. Except they climb ino a Lincoln pickup or black Escalade when they are done.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 26, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> the seasonal homes of Gov Schwartzeneggar, Tom Hanks, John Kerry  Sally Field Gates, Buffet, Ellison
> 
> You run into them at Costco or Home Depot like anybody else.
> Jim



It would be interesting to see any of those people at home depot or Costco....


----------



## Glynda (Jun 26, 2011)

*Ft Myers*

Thomas Edison, Henry Ford and Harvey Firestone had winter homes in my home town, Ft Myers, Florida.


----------



## M. Henley (Jun 26, 2011)

*Murray, KY*

This will give you pause for thought (and head scratching):

Nathan B. Stubblefield, Murray, KY


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 26, 2011)

My high school had the following famous/infamous people:

Ken Caminiti (he was a freshman when I was a senior)
Susan Atkins (One of the Charles Manson's women)

Where I was born:
Jonathan Winters


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Natalie Portman went to my high school, but since she's about 30 years younger than me, I didn't know her.


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 26, 2011)

Actor James Read is indirectly related to me...his grandmother married my grandfather in 1950, and we spent holiday dinners together. If he heard my name, he would not know who I am.

Rep Chris Lee, recently resigned from the House of Reps, was a student at the high school where I worked, but I did not know him.

Astronaut James Oberg went to that same high school long befor I worked there.

Rick James is from Buffalo. 
Tim Russert is  from Buffalo.

Carl paladino is from Buffalo, too.


----------



## jackio (Jun 26, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Natalie Portman went to my high school, but since she's about 30 years younger than me, I didn't know her.



Is that Syosset?  My cousin graduated with her, but she had a different last name.


----------



## mecllap (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, let's see -- I can only name a current few hanging out/living here:  Andie McDowell, Harry Anderson, Gladys Knight, Steve Martin in nearby Brevard (and I'm forgetting someone).  Lots of celebs pass through (it was fun to see Bill Shatner visiting once).  Tiger Woods was in the process of building a golf course here (or having his name on a new one), but that project seems to be indefinitely on hold.  Warren Haines does an annual Jam.  Ian Stewart and Cameron Maybin (and a few other ML baseball players) have played here.  Our local team is called the "Tourists."


----------



## easyrider (Jun 28, 2011)

The ones I have met are :
Mario Batali - Iron Chef, He is related to my wife.
Kyle McLachlan - His little sister was our babysitter.
Phil & Steve Mahre -- Olympic Skiers
Dave & Brad Sharp - Snowmobile, Jackson Hole Hillclimb Champs 


There are others that I have heard of but don't remember. The above guys are my age and thats why I remember them.

Recently we had a Mexican drug cartell member in the news paper. Martin Omar Estrada Luna, aka , El Kilo, is a leader of the Los Zetas gang. He grew up about 6 miles from here and is said to have murdered over 200 people. He was recently captured in Mexico. One of his better known crimes is pulling people off the buses and executing them.

William O Douglas, a supeme court judge, had a mountain cabin near ours that my father in law built. I heard many stories about Willy as he was a good guy with a good stories.

Richard Hovis , a federal judge, had the cabin next door to us. Real good guy. I knew him personally.

Miles McPhee is a climate scientist that developed the way ice cores are studied.

Gary Puckett, 60's singer, grew up and started his band the Union Gap in our town.

Dan Doornik , Seattle Seahawk, is from our area.

Bonnie Dunbar, astronaut, is from around here.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jun 28, 2011)

Paula Deen, y'all 

better than Paula, though, are Flannery O'Connor, and Juliette Gordon Low (founder of the Girl Scouts) - both were Savannah natives, and you can tour both of their homes here in Savannah

I'd skip Paula Deen's restaurant, though - completely overrated, IMO


----------



## Mosca (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to high school with this guy, Chuck Connelly. He was a total and complete jackwad, even then. I palled around with him a little bit, in the mid '70s when we were both in our early 20s, until I decided I couldn't stand his company. His brother Dan was a great guy, though, as sweet as Chuck is nasty. But Chuck is the one who is the amazing artist. As much of an ass as he is, the man can paint.


----------



## Kaye (Jul 5, 2011)

As I live in the Orlando area, Casey Anthony now claims title to the most notorious of our citizens.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh dear................... Whitey Bulger.




ETA: John McCormack (Senator and Speaker of the House), Richard Cardinal Cushing and Rep. Joe Moakley.


----------



## CapriciousC (Jul 5, 2011)

CapriciousC said:


> Paula Deen, y'all



Interesting side effect of being famous in a comparatively small town - the news that Paula Deen had been cited for having 5 unauthorized chickens in her backyard made the front page of the Sunday paper this weekend.  Oh, the shame


----------



## easyrider (Jul 5, 2011)

Bert Grant is kind of famous for his accomplishments involving great micro brew beer. I tipped a few ales with this guy and remember his kilt and sword.

http://www.realbeer.com/news/articles/news-001574.php


----------



## aandmrun (Jul 5, 2011)

What can I say?  I live in L.A.!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 5, 2011)

just me...

and some guy named tim tebow


----------



## Jennie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Village of Scarsdale, New York (only 6.6 square miles)*

Beyoncé and Jay-Z

Bruce Beck, television sportscaster

Susan Lucci, star of soap TV series "All My Children".

Will Hawkins, singer-songwriter and playwright

Linda McCartney, former wife of Beatles Paul McCartney

Liza Minnelli, singer and actress, lived in Scarsdale with her mother, Judy Garland and attended Scarsdale High School. She also toured Europe and Israel in an SHS production of The Diary of Anne Frank

Yoko Ono, widow of Beatle's John Lennon. Her family moved to Scarsdale in the early 1950s; she later joined them from Japan.

Nina Totenberg, NPR legal correspondent.

Joseph Kaiser, opera, theater, and film actor

Nicholas Kristof, journalist and columnist for the New York Times, and twice the winner of the Pulitzer Prize. His wife is Sheryl WuDunn, also a Pulitzer Prize receipient.

Florence Wald, former Dean of the Yale School of Nursing and founder of American Hospice

Alan Schwarz, reporter for the New York Times and author of The Numbers Game.

Aaron Sorkin, writer and creator of the TV series Sports Night and The West Wing

Jeffrey A. Hoffman Ph.D., astronaut. Born in Brooklyn but "considers Scarsdale to be his hometown", see bio at NASA website. 

Frank McDowell Leavitt, early engineer and inventor, patent for manufacturing tin cans, inventor of Bliss-Leavitt torpedo

Joseph Capecci, scientist, architect, Dean-CCNY, holder of several US patents critical in the evolution of nuclear weapons, NASA consultant during the space race. has resided in Scarsdale since 1970.



FORMER long-time residents:

Kathie Lee and Frank Gifford

Benjamin (Bugsy) Siegel, gangster 

Ronald "Escalade" Piscina, gangster, a key figure in setting up the Apalachin Meeting for the Mafia in 1957

Robert Hanssen, Soviet spy

Dean Rusk

Al Jolson

Note: There are also many UN diplomats, high level executives of large corporations (domestic and international) plus the "Wall Street "crowd" residing in this community.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 10, 2011)

Gerald and Betty (First Lady of candor) Ford.  Lots of people in town this week as Betty is laid to rest on Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 10, 2011)

*McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.*

A former Speaker Of The U.S. House Of Representatives lives not far from here. 

The current Judge Advocate General of the U.S. Navy (a vice-admiral) lives straight across the circle from right here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2011)

My sister lives in the house of the general who ordered the Armed Forces planes to shoot down (to fly cover over NYC & DC) any planes still flying on 9/11. He had an appointment to list for sale the house on 9/12 - which he cancelled as he was too busy.

The following spring, he and wife listed and sold the house immediately to my sister. Several years later, he and his wife were killed together in the major Metro accident, while returning to home after completing the required course at Walter Reed Hospital as volunteers. The DC news crews came out and film my sister's home from the street; fortunately, my sister & family were away on vacation.

My sister said they were the nicest of people. As the first owners of the house (raising their 2 kids there), they had everything about the house & appliances in a loose leaf binder and instructions on maintaining it all. The general took my BIL thru the house for several hours going over how everything worked also.


----------



## JanT (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmmmm....not sure most TUGGERs will know who this is but perhaps.  Most famous person from my hometown is Mark Hoppus from the alternative rock group called, "Blink 182."  I remember him when he was about 6.  I actually dated his dad for awhile.


----------



## RALnGA (Jul 10, 2011)

Some of the more famous that was born in Augusta Ga...
James Brown-Singer
Amy Grant-Singer
Jessye Norman -Oprea Singer
Dave Haywood-Singer, Lady Antebellum
Charles Kelly-Singer, Lady Antebellum
Josh Kelly-Singer Musican (Charles's brother)
Laurence Fishburne -Actor
Butterfly McQueen-Actress
Emerson Boozer-Football
Ray Guy-Football
Larry Mize-Golfer
Hulk Hogan-Wrestler
Woodrow Wilson-28th President
George Walton-Signer of Declaration of Independence

And also Augusta Georgia is 
THE HOME OF THE MASTERS GOLF TOURNAMENT....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 20, 2012)

*Phyllis Diller R.I.P.*



hefleycatz said:


> I'm originally from Elwood Indiana,
> 
> Wendall L. Wilkie - Republican Presidential nominee 1940
> 
> ...






-- hotlinked --

*1917 - 2012*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Independence, Missouri:  Harry Truman


----------



## amycurl (Aug 20, 2012)

Chris Daughtry is from Greensboro and filmed the video "Home" three blocks from my house (I had the pleasure of hearing rehearsals/sound checks for about 11 hours straight.)

John Isner, currently one of the top-ranked US tennis players, is also from Greensboro (and his father and brother built the house I live in.)


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 20, 2012)

Aly Raisman's gym is in my town.  I didn't even know we were a gymnastics Mecca here.


----------



## Mel (Aug 21, 2012)

John F Kennedy spent his childhood in the town where I grew up, and attended High School (Choate Academy) in the town where I now live.

Notable alumni from my HS include:

Francis Ouimet (US Open winner, 1913)
Mike Wallace (60 Minutes host)
Mike Dukakis (Governor of MA, Presidential Candidate)
Robert Kraft (Owner, NE Patriots)
Theo Epstein (General Manager, Red Sox)
Conan O'Brien (Television Host - graduated with my brother)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 21, 2012)

Do i count as a Celebrity from my home town? I'm pretty famous on TUG!


----------



## Don (Aug 22, 2012)

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## slip (Aug 22, 2012)

Famous or infamous?


----------



## Don (Aug 23, 2012)

RALnGA said:


> Some of the more famous that was born in Augusta Ga...
> James Brown-Singer
> Amy Grant-Singer
> Jessye Norman -Oprea Singer
> ...



Sorry, but Wilson was born in Staunton, VA.
"Thomas Woodrow  Wilson was born December 28, 1856 in Staunton, Virginia  to the Reverend Joseph  Ruggles Wilson and his wife Janet (Jessie)  Woodrow Wilson."  Quoted from the below web site bio.
http://www.woodrowwilson.org/about-woodrow-wilson


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's a list of "Notable People" from my hometown of Derry, NH.

Samantha Brown, host of Travel Channel
Caleb Chapman, musician
Tricia Dunn-Luomo, hockey player; Olympic gold medalist
Charles Miller Floyd, 51st governor of NH
Robert Frost, poet
Brendan James, singer-songwriter and pianist
David Nelson, world-record-holding video game competitor
William Patterson, US congressman
Alan B. Shepard Jr., astronaut
Pamela Smart, convicted conspirator to murder
General John Stark, Continental Army Major General in the Revolutionary War
Aaron Fletcher Stevens, brigadier general and US congressman
Matthew Thornton, signer of the Declaration of Independence
Nikki Tilroe, performer and puppeteer

This is from Wikipedia.  Interesting that they threw Pamela Smart in there.

Here's something I did not know until I read this.
The first potato planted in the United States was planted here in 1719. The town is the location of two of America's oldest private schools, Pinkerton Academy, founded in 1814 and still in operation, and the closed Adams Female Seminary.


----------



## RALnGA (Sep 1, 2012)

DON...
You are right Woodrow Wilson wasn't born in Augusta Ga ..my bad...but he did grow up here(1858-1870) hence why Augusta has restored the" Woodrow Wilson House"...


1858 – The Reverend Doctor Wilson begins his duties as pastor of First Presbyterian Church, Augusta, on the first Sunday in January.  He moves his family to the existing manse in the present 600 block of Greene Street.  The family consisted of his wife, Janet E. "Jessie" Wilson; his daughters, Marion Morton Wilson and Annie Josephine Wilson; and his 12 month old son, Thomas Woodrow Wilson.

Thank you for correcting me.
RAL


----------

